# pronúncia de Asperger, mídia e aportuguesamentos



## Codinome Shlomo

Olá

Como se pronuncia "Asperger" em "síndrome de Asperger"? É uma proparoxítona ou paroxítona (imagino que não seja oxítona de jeito nenhum; me soa estranho)? E o "g" é como em "gato" ou "gesto"?

Obrigado


----------



## RoinujNosde

Aqui está o título para quem se interessar 
Matéria Síndrome de Asperger no Fantástico
Em 1:30 o narrador pronuncia.



> Moderação: Por favor, sem links. (regra 4)


----------



## Guigo

Nos canais especializados no youtube Neuro Saber (Brasil) e Claramente Asperger (Portugal), o nome aparece como paroxítona. Em outros lugares, aparece como proparoxítona. Sempre com '-gu'.

Vai ficar parecendo com Nobel, com pessoas pronunciando Nóbel e outras Nobél.


----------



## AlexSantos

Em inglês também já ouvi pronúncias bem discrepantes. Alguns dicionários listam a pronúncia com o "g" de "gel"; outros, com o "g" de "gato". Pelo que sei, o original em alemão é "ásperguer", proparoxítona e com "g" de "gato".


----------



## metaphrastes

AlexSantos said:


> Pelo que sei, o original em alemão é "ásperguer", proparoxítona e com "g" de "gato".


Um dos problemas eternos com palavras vindas de línguas estrangeiras que não o inglês é o de anglicizar a pronúncia. Assim temos, por exemplo, o latim _media _(no sentido de _meio, instrumento_) que se tornou lugar-comum para referir os meios de comunicação (imprensa, televisão, rádio, internet, &c). Ora, o que não se entende é por que nós, falando uma língua de raiz latina, temos de pronunciar uma palavra latina com a pronúncia americana: _mídia._

Isto reflecte o poderio cultural da língua inglesa e é, sociologicamente, um fenómeno de submissão espontânea (e inconsciente) a uma forma de imperialismo linguístico auto-infligido.

No caso de _Asperger_, a tentação de anglicizar a pronúncia deve ser muito forte, e é natural que haja oscilações - a doença é ainda pouco conhecida, e menos ainda o facto de que o nome vem do alemão, e menos ainda as próprias regras fonéticas do alemão.

Quanto à pronúncia dos jornalistas ou locutores de televisão, não é possível tomá-las como parâmetro. Pois é um trabalho sujeito a uma pressão tremenda de prazos (notícias de última hora, produção constante de reportagens, &c), o que abre espaço a imprecisões. Tenho o privilégio de conhecer bem um grande jornalista, da velha-guarda, que por alguns anos apresentou o telejornal em duas grandes redes de televisão. Ele conta que, quando um novo personagem aparecia na cena política internacional - por vezes de súbito - o telejornal podia receber reportagens ao vivo, em directo, mencionando a figura que acaba de adquirir notoriedade. O repórter então pronunciava, o melhor que podia, o nome da nova celebridade. Não importa quão correcta ou incorrecta a pronúncia, o apresentador, ao comentar, reproduzia-a fielmente, por _esprit du corps_, para não deixar o colega mal visto.

Nesses casos, a tendência era a de perpetuar certos erros de pronúncia, porque uns seguiam os outros: os jornalistas luso-falantes tendiam a imitar os colegas das agências internacionais, com pronúncia anglicizada. E, depois que uma pronúncia "pegava", era difícil voltar atrás: quem pronunciasse correctamente podia ser considerado, das duas uma, ou ignorante, ou pedante...

Mas de maneira geral, enquanto _Asperger _não sofrer naturalmente alguma forma de aportuguesamento, parece melhor pronunciar como na língua original.


----------



## Tony100000

A pronúncia de "media" como "mídia" não é regra geral para todos. Pelo menos, já possuímos um aportuguesamento da palavra, "média".

PS: Pensava mesmo que era de origem inglesa, visto muitos a pronunciarem "mídia".


----------



## verdas gong

Tony100000 said:


> A pronúncia de "media" como "mídia" não é regra geral para todos. Pelo menos, já possuímos um aportuguesamento da palavra, "média".
> 
> PS: Pensava mesmo que era de origem inglesa, visto muitos a pronunciarem "mídia".



Não se trata só de pronúncia, no Brasil se escreve mídia mesmo:
_Mídia alternativa.
Mídia digital.  
Mídia eletrônica. 
Mídia impressa.  _

_Média _é uma palavra diferente.


----------



## pfaa09

verdas gong said:


> _Média _é uma palavra diferente.


Mas é a que usamos para identificar a imprensa, mais do que "mídia".
A mim não me causa qualquer problema ou estranheza que um nativo de português use uma forma ou outra.
Nós sabemos os imensos significados de "média". O contexto é tudo.


----------



## AlexSantos

"Mídia" é uma palavra que remonta ao latim, mas chegou ao português por intermédio do inglês. Da mesma forma que "deletar", que vem do latim "delere", que adotamos apesar de já termos a forma portuguesa "delir". Ou "fã", que veio do inglês, mas cuja origem também é a palavra latina "fanaticus", e adotamos apesar de já termos "fanático".

Enfim, exemplos são o que não faltam e, na minha opinião, só servem para enriquecer mais a língua em vez de prejudicá-la.


----------



## Ari RT

AlexSantos said:


> Enfim, exemplos são o que não faltam e, na minha opinião, só servem para enriquecer mais a língua em vez de prejudicá-la.



Essa discussão não tem fim.
Por um lado, temos a evidência empírica: o Inglês tornou-se esse fenômeno linguístico aceitando aportes de três ou quatro línguas bárbaras, mais o latim dos romanos (duas invasões), mais o Francês normando (este já misturado com outro danês, o danês dos primos de X gerações anteriores aos invasores das ilhas, que se misturou com a língua do continente). Ficou com uma palavra para o porco em pé e outra para o bife, já que o criador de porcos os chamava de pigs, à inglesa, e o cozinheiro da corte comprava porc, à francesa. O Francês foi a língua oficial da corte inglesa desde William (The Conqueror) até John (Lackland), ou seja, mais de dois séculos! Ficamos assim: o adjetivo que se refere a "moon" é "lunar" e o amor de "brother" para "brother" é "fraternal". A língua é extremamente flexível: uma cadeira vira verbo (to chair a meeting = presidir), vira substantivo outra vez, já com novo significado: chairman (presidente), muda de gênero: chairwoman e ainda se dá o luxo do politicamente correto chairperson, os dois últimos substantivos provavelmente de cunhagem recente.
Por outro lado, uma língua é um código acordado entre os usuários, que têm à sua disposição símbolos convencionados (palavras) que são entendidos pelos receptores. A flexibilidade excessiva tende a permitir a existência de subconjuntos de símbolos que, eventualmente, deixarão de ser de compreensão universal entre os usuários. Alguém tem que cuidar para que a flexibilidade não estrague o código, ao subtrair dos símbolos sua univocidade ou sua significância. Alguma gramática precisa haver, algumas regras de sintaxe, de derivação... alguma força que se contraponha ao impulso no sentido da desorganização criativa, sem detê-la.


----------



## xiskxisk

Também há o caso do estado da Florida que pronunciamos como esdruxula… Ou o famoso caso do transistor.

Seria muito mais facil passar a acentuar as palavras apenas na ultima silaba, como no italiano.


----------



## guihenning

Aqui também se pronuncia o estado como esdrúxula, mas como toda proparoxítona deve ser obrigatoriamente acentuada, grafamos "Flórida".


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

xiskxisk said:


> Também há o caso do estado da Florida que pronunciamos como esdruxula… Ou o famoso caso do transistor.
> 
> Seria muito mais facil passar a acentuar as palavras apenas na ultima silaba, como no italiano.


Seu teclado não permite acentuação? Ah, você deve estar usando um 'telemóvel' (celular) que também não permite acentuação, não?


----------



## Vanda

xiskxisk said:


> Também há o caso do estado da Florida que pronunciamos como esdruxula… Ou o famoso caso do transistor.
> 
> Seria muito mais facil passar a acentuar as palavras apenas na ultima silaba, como no italiano.





Marcio_Osorio said:


> Seu teclado não permite acentuação? Ah, você deve estar usando um 'telemóvel' (celular) que também não permite acentuação, não?


Gente, é só abrir o último ícone no browser do post, aquele com símbolo de ferradura... lá estão todos acentos de que precisam.


----------



## xiskxisk

Há acentos que são desnecessarios.


----------



## guihenning

Eu acho que por já haver metafonia no português e por nem todas as mudanças de timbre vocálicas serem marcadas na acentuação corrente, se tirarmos os acentos que já temos, as coisas ficariam meio caóticas.


----------



## xiskxisk

Sobrevivemos até 1911 sem a imensidão de acentos que existem hoje. Além disso estes só são uteis para palavras que nunca ouvimos falar, o que é raro no caso dos nativos. E nada como consultar um dicionario para saber a pronuncia.

Na pior das hipoteses iria levar a que a pronuncia de algumas palavras se alterasse, o que não é necessariamente mau, a lingua sempre evoluiu desta forma.

Por outro lado, remover-se-ia uma imensidão de acentos que não existiam até 1911 e seria mais facil uniformizar a grafia de palavras como quilometro, fenomeno, etc. Inclusive aproximar-nos-ia da grafia de outras linguas, como America, radio, policia, ciencia, etc.


----------



## pfaa09

Eu falo por mim. Nada me dá o direito de escrever como eu acho que deveria ser a nossa grafia. Enquanto nativo do português europeu, só me resta escrever de duas formas, com ou sem acordo ortográfico. Parece que a minha opção é óbvia. Eu não me quero aproximar da grafia de outras línguas, pois identifico-me bastante com a nossa, apesar de respeitar a opção do membro xiskxisk.
Quis apenas dar a minha opinião.


----------



## guihenning

@pfaa09, mas se o xiskxisk disser que está escolhendo deliberadamente a grafia anterior a 1911 para escrever as suas postagens? Não seria o mesmo que você ou qualquer outra pessoa escolher a grafia anterior a 1990?


----------

